# GaGa



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Love her or hate her.. She certainly is aiming to entertain!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I'd have to say no comment. her music is not my cup of tea, but she's making tons of money, so she must be doing something right


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Making lots of money is easy. Making it honestly, and doing something with integrity, considerably harder and less likely.

I find this woman, and her source (Madge), ephemeral, and essentially pimples on the history of music. The Monkees and Pat Boone made a s***load of money too, for themselves and others, but we do not place them among the pantheons of people who moved popular music forward.

Q: Would anyone care at all about this woman or her music if they could only *hear* it, but never see the costumes, choreography, televised entrances, Youtube speeches, etc.?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

mhammer said:


> Making lots of money is easy. Making it honestly, and doing something with integrity, considerably harder and less likely.
> 
> I find this woman, and her source (Madge), ephemeral, and essentially pimples on the history of music. The Monkees and Pat Boone made a s***load of money too, for themselves and others, but we do not place them among the pantheons of people who moved popular music forward.
> 
> Q: Would anyone care at all about this woman or her music if they could only *hear* it, but never see the costumes, choreography, televised entrances, Youtube speeches, etc.?


I dunno, Wierd as she is. It HAS been done before (Ziggy Stardust anyone) I have to say that as I live under a rock and don't listen to commercial radio, nor do I watch much TV, I heard Poker Face for the 1st time before I ever even heard of her. And *cough* I have to say I liked it. (I was at the gym, and her tunes do have a good beat for that sort of thing) She has written pop songs for other Pop tarts like Brittney ect... Everyone thought Madonna wouldn't last either.

Happy Friday Ya'll!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

never liked her, never will.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Ambivalent. As other have said, it has all been done before.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I think she is fantastic. As they say, If its too loud, youre too ****in old.............


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Why was it that all I could think of was a pinata?


----------



## starjag (Jan 30, 2008)

Are Gaga and Chad Kroeger good friends?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I don't care for her, but I'm pretty sure I am not her target audience.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Not a fan but she is talented Will people remember her in 10 years? I think not.


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

ahhhh gaga the sound my cat makes when having a fur ball. The sound I make when having to listen to her drivel. I am in no means of manner a fan of christianity or of music to bring people 'into the flock'. For me gaga is a passpass.



mhammer said:


> ....
> 
> Q: Would anyone care at all about this woman or her music if they could only *hear* it, but never see the costumes, choreography, televised entrances, Youtube speeches, etc.?



I read lyrics. I did ONCE with this ... something almost human ... and threw up a little into my mouth. 100% not a fan and 100% not even interested to become one.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Did you people see her shoulder and facial implants...???...Whoa...I can't wait for all the kiddies to copy her...

[video=youtube;Jv0Bg3V1CtQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jv0Bg3V1CtQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Slowfinger (Jan 1, 2011)

She has been groomed (jesuit schooling and jesuit handler) and programmed to lead the innocent children with her lyrics into the depravity of immorality as did Britney, Madonna,... oh all of them before her!
Todays children are the 3'rd generation born since the sixties free-love-drugs-rock'n'roll psyop that started to unravel the family unit. After three generations nobody's' left to teach them the right moral way to live. Thankfully morality is somewhat ingrained in humans, albeit usually buried by the urge to follow ones peers. But eventually some wake up and stop being influenced by the media whores, in this case Ga Ga and her freak show.
Ga Ga means Magog. Same as Ishtar, goddess Diana, Venus. All are false goddess's recognized by those who practice satanism, theosophy, sun and idol worshipping religions, etc.
She comes across as nice in her interviews and I'm sure she is, but her work has a set agenda to destroy minds.
She most likely is not even fully aware of how she is being used and mind-controlled. The media and stars are owned fully by the powers that be. Only exceptions are those stars who willingly follow and do what they're told. Stardom is so easily taken away.
So I am not a fan. I'm surprised she gets a mention on a guitar forum.


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

Just another pretty face who can make a living, singing. And a lot better than the kid who's mom posted a u-tube video. As someone said, not my cup of tea. So, until she does some blues or some jazz about the only place I'll hear her is on the radio at work.
@ slowfinger..... IMO, those of us who survived the 60's would probably disagree with you; I do. But, to each his own I guess. Myself, I like the sun.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i don't think everything slowfinger said was nuts. there was at least one part i agree with.


----------



## bscott (Mar 3, 2008)

Part pop princess and part performance artist which is her particular angle. Everything being choreographed?? Definitely!! Not interested in her style of music or performance personally. 

B


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Her four-four beat is not the typical disco dance beat, more of a European electronica thing.
She's the first American artist to hit it big in the States with that.
While I never asked to see or hear her, I've seen and heard a lot, without being disappointed.
Hearing her sing and play piano convinced me she's a real musician.

But who cares about my opinion?
I'm so old, when I was doing "Jar of Hearts" this weekend, I geezered it up, "Jar of Heart Pills".


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...when an artist attracts this level of hatred, i am immediately intrigued. 

when i was growing up, there was a lot of hatred for elvis presley, rock n roll, rockabilly, country music, the beatles and the rolling stones, among many, many others.

so, whenever possible, i will be taking a close look, and listen.

with an open mind.............................................................................................................


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

John Watt said:


> Her four-four beat is not the typical disco dance beat, more of a European electronica thing.
> She's the first American artist to hit it big in the States with that.
> While I never asked to see or hear her, I've seen and heard a lot, without being disappointed.
> Hearing her sing and play piano convinced me she's a real musician.
> ...


I do agree with you, although I wasn't even talking so much about her music, but rather her over the top Entertainment. I think she aims to please her fans and give them what they paid for and, Much like Ziggy Stardust, she is a character and when not "in" character she can be plain old Stephanie Germanotta. [video=youtube;EoK7T0Xhfss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoK7T0Xhfss[/video]


----------



## Slowfinger (Jan 1, 2011)

@ Electraglide
Liking the Sun and worshipping the Sun as a God are two different things. I also like the sun.
I was young in the sixties but partied willy-nilly through the seventies.
Some things bugged me, like why don't certain really good artists get anywhere while complete shite gets promoted head over heels. Look up Theodore Adorno (the man who really created rock and roll from Dionysian Cult Music) Look up Tavistock. Somewhere is a quote by H. Kissinger where he takes credit with Adorno for getting RnRoll accepted.
Google "rock and roll and mind control"
We were presented with drugged up sexually promiscuous musicians. They were the models to copy and boy did the kids in the 60's onward go for it. The lyrics changed the whole generations attitudes. There are enough questions that I no longer trust what I'm spoonfed by the media and entertainment industry. The good thing is that once you realize how they want you to think and act you become aware to the game and the crap doesn't stick anymore. I was in advertising. It became painfully obvious that subconcious programming is being carried out on a very large scale. Just have to become aware of it. Then it's ultimately freeing.
Peace


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Slowfinger said:


> Liking the Sun and worshipping the Sun as a God are two different things. I also like the sun.
> I was young in the sixties but partied willy-nilly through the seventies.
> Some things bugged me, like why don't certain really good artists get anywhere while complete shite gets promoted head over heels. Look up Theodore Adorno (the man who really created rock and roll from Dionysian Cult Music) Look up Tavistock. Somewhere is a quote by H. Kissinger where he takes credit with Adorno for starting RnRoll.
> Google "rock and roll and mind control"
> ...


...i don't think anyone here (or anywhere) is suggesting that we need to 'worship' lady gaga. and i'll leave the 'subconscious programming' to the tinfoil hat enthusiasts.

as a child of the 60s, however, i take issue with your 'drugged up sexually promiscuous musicians'. there exists a fairly broad distinction between those with various addictions, and those of us who discovered, and not neccessarily through the music of the time, that we need not live in fear of marijuana, or of our own sexuality.


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

david henman said:


> as a child of the 60s, however, i take issue with your 'drugged up sexually promiscuous musicians'. there exists a fairly broad distinction between those with various addictions, and those of us who discovered, and not neccessarily through the music of the time, that we need not live in fear of marijuana, or of our own sexuality.


Quoted for truth.

@Slowfinger: Everyone is entitled to their opinion, but your soapboxing is bordering on religious debate. Quite frankly, it reminds me of the irrational, paranoid dogma that I was raised on and have subsequently grown to hate. Maybe a tinfoil hangout like the Vigilant Citizen would be a better choice for you?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Not really my thing, but everything is relative. To me, I find Lady Gaga much more interesting than many of the alternatives. Not entirely sure why, some things are inexplicable, but I picture her as inventive, stylish, and imaginative. I think I read somewhere that she composes seriously and actually attended art school. She may be one who surprises us with her longevity.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

She has shipped 55 million units over 3 years. Thats more than REM has shipped in 31 years. And for those who are wondering, only music is contained in those cds. The music industry hasnt found a way to package the rest of her image, show, or any other intangibles in those cds. She has made what people want. She is master of the hook, and although people equate her with Madonna, I think her music is way beyond that of Madonna. Its actually all over the place and shows a talented well rounded musician. Some of those tunes show Abba influence as well. Thats a good thing. I think we have seen the depths of argument that is used to trash her. Seems like jealous rants to me. That is a bad thing. Before Gaga the music industry wasnt doing too well, now because of her, they are. Im thankful for the religious arguements against her, it just makes me even more gaga for Gaga..........


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Starbuck said:


> I do agree with you, although I wasn't even talking so much about her music, but rather her over the top Entertainment. I think she aims to please her fans and give them what they paid for and, Much like Ziggy Stardust, she is a character and when not "in" character she can be plain old Stephanie Germanotta. [video=youtube;EoK7T0Xhfss]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EoK7T0Xhfss[/video]


I sure hope the people putting her down would give this a watch. I've seen it before and I was impressed. She truly is talented. She re-invented herself as a performing artist in order to make money. Nothing wrong with that. I find a bunch of her tunes very catchy. She would be nowhere today if she tried to make it the way she started off.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

ne1roc said:


> I sure hope the people putting her down would give this a watch. I've seen it before and I was impressed. She truly is talented. She re-invented herself as a performing artist in order to make money. Nothing wrong with that. I find a bunch of her tunes very catchy. She would be nowhere today if she tried to make it the way she started off.


Well shes been writing songs for some of those pop princesses who are all style no substance. I wonder if the record companies wanted her as a song writer cause she was a "normal" looking girl, and, maybe that being the case she invented GaGa and got some major attention. I will admit, I do like some of her tunes.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

GaGa and Gag is about right IMO.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I have probably heard her songs on the radio a thousand times, I would not be able to tell you it was her though. They all sound the same to me (the artists). I am forced to listen to the top 10 stuff at the shop and usually by the end of the night I am ready to slit my throat. 99% of the lyrics are all about screwing. I guess a lot of the lyrics from the 70's 80's and 90's were too, they just seemed more acceptable to me then. The wording was different. You knew what they were talking about but they used other words to get the message across. 

I find that the female singers all sound identical. Its like they are pressing them out behind the record company buildings or something. 

The notion that there is some kind of master plan in place is giving far too much credit to someone like Lady Gaga. She, like Madonna before her knows how to make money and her handlers know how as well. I give them credit for that business model. If you view it for what it is (entertainment) then there is no problem. My kids went to see them all. Cher, Madonna, Gaga, Britney, Stephanie and a dozen more. They are highly educated kids with no issues. They go for the entertainment


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Lady GaGa is linked to the Illuminati and the occult and mind control...

http://vigilantcitizen.com/musicbusiness/the-hidden-meaning-of-lady-gagas-telephone/

http://vigilantcitizen.com/musicbusiness/lady-gaga-the-illuminati-puppet/

http://secretarcana.com/hiddenknowledge/monarch-programming-mind-control/


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

jimihendrix said:


> Lady GaGa is linked to the Illuminati and the occult and mind control...
> 
> http://vigilantcitizen.com/musicbusiness/the-hidden-meaning-of-lady-gagas-telephone/
> 
> ...


And the people have spoken...

[video=youtube;OcHNYenN7OY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcHNYenN7OY&feature=related[/video]


[video=youtube;wxrWz9XVvls]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wxrWz9XVvls[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

guitarscanada said:


> i have probably heard her songs on the radio a thousand times, i would not be able to tell you it was her though. They all sound the same to me (the artists). I am forced to listen to the top 10 stuff at the shop and usually by the end of the night i am ready to slit my throat. 99% of the lyrics are all about screwing. I guess a lot of the lyrics from the 70's 80's and 90's were too, they just seemed more acceptable to me then. The wording was different. You knew what they were talking about but they used other words to get the message across.
> 
> *i find that the female singers all sound identical. Its like they are pressing them out behind the record company buildings or something. *
> 
> the notion that there is some kind of master plan in place is giving far too much credit to someone like lady gaga. She, like madonna before her knows how to make money and her handlers know how as well. I give them credit for that business model. If you view it for what it is (entertainment) then there is no problem. My kids went to see them all. Cher, madonna, gaga, britney, stephanie and a dozen more. They are highly educated kids with no issues. They go for the entertainment



stepford singers!


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Accusing someone of being on a soapbox, getting religious with Gaga, is not fair. That's where she's at.
She wants to be a high priestess of rock, and puts a religious, if not Catholic, style into her show.
According to Lady Gaga, her musical career is a way to promote her spiritual interests for all humanity.
She is getting a lot of criticism from the music business about her use of Biblical names for shock effect,
but that's probably only going to drive her further.

The New Jersey scene she comes from has backups and props as part of ordinary club shows.
That's what's taking over as a new entertainment, that scene, as hard core as it is.

However, her custom white "flying nun" outfit looks way more flyable than what Sally Field wore on television.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

This article about sums it up. It's very, very sad. Adele got it right in her Rolling Stone interview "I don't make music for eyes, I make music for ears"


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have it on good authority that the trailer park boys are also part of this vast conspiracy.



jimihendrix said:


> Lady GaGa is linked to the Illuminati and the occult and mind control...
> 
> http://vigilantcitizen.com/musicbusiness/the-hidden-meaning-of-lady-gagas-telephone/
> 
> ...


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Aha...I knew it...!!!...Bubbles is the ringleader...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

jimihendrix said:


> Aha...I knew it...!!!...Bubbles is the ringleader...


Or is it really Conky pulling the strings?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Her music is not my cup of tea, but I've heard her play piano and sing and have to acknowledge the talent. Also, I like the showmanship.

At least I haven't heard any obvious Auto-tune effects in the few songs I've heard from her.

Auto-tune may be the single most annoying erffect I've ever heard and it's SO overused.


----------



## John Watt (Aug 24, 2010)

Why is someone trying to drag Adele into this gone-gone Gaga gotchas?
She's more interested in discussing her weight than her stage show.
Oh, wait, that is her stage show.

Bubble glasses get as much glass as weezy gets astronaut a lot.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...so i took a listen to lady gaga's music. not my cuppa tea, as one might expect, but i like her voice, her sense of theatre and a lot of her rhythms. she's not breaking any new ground here, not doing anything that hasn't already been done by madonna, abba, 80s disco etc. 

then again, i don't believe for a moment that all the hate spewed at her has anything even remotely to do with her music...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The "hate" is because if the world were only radio and recordings, she would be in the delete bin with disco divas from 1978. Video makes impact disproportionately and inconsistently related to quality and content.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i've only rarely witnessed a parallel between quality and popularity. this is "mainstream pop music" we're talking about here. 

i'm not sure that video has much impact anymore. do much music and mtv still show them?

she may very well end up in the delete bin with disco divas from 2011. 

i wouldn't call myself a fan, either, but the sheer volume of hate aimed at lady gaga definitely intrigues me.

you know, having grown up in an era where the music, and style, of my generation was the object of a similar level of hate.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, you are certainly right about the sizeable dearth of actual music on ostensible "music video" channels. It seems to all be one big bad-life-choices-and-gossip channel nowadays, with music thrown in the way they insert an hour of "The Nature of Things" on CBC for science content, or a 7AM Sunday interview show on Global for provincial politics content.

I suspect most kids are familiar with music largely via Youtube videos, which is fundamentally a visual medium. So, its what we _used to think _music video TV was, only on a personal screen.

I would imagine that a smattering of the "hate" is simply homophobia, and another smattering is the "fashion-positive" element. Personally, I have no use for the entire fashion industry (I think the Amish, Chasids, Maoists, busdrivers, and letter carriers pretty much nailed it right), so seeing someone like that exalted largely for reasons of clothing and makeup, rather than music, brings up the low-level growl in me.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i have little doubt about the homophobic factor. 

and, as you say, it is difficult to muster up any respect or admiration for the fashion industry.

it is unfortunate that art needs to be cleansed of anything resembling originality for mainstream audiences. the 60s and 70s seem like an anomaly, in retrospect.

but my major "beef" with lady gaga is....no guitars!!!


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...but my major "beef" with lady gaga is....no guitars!!!


Good one David!


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

As for video......I heard one of her songs (Alejandro) when I was at the garage getting my oil changed. Never heard of her before. Went on Youtube, and that was before they made a video for the song, and listened to it with just a still photo for about a month before they made any video. I havent really gone much beyond that song, but I would say its a great song, regardless of video, fashion, who sings it, etc. Sometimes you just need to accept that popular doesnt always mean its crap. She is far, far from being The Monkees.............


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

mhammer said:


> so seeing someone like that exalted largely for reasons of clothing and makeup, rather than music, brings up the low-level growl in me.


Huh? Anyone who sells 55 million units in only 3 years is selling those cds for the music period. You cant put fashion, clothing, and makeup into those cds. I am sure scientists have tried to make them a fashion accesory, but have failed. 55 million in 3 years. 55 million in 3 years, thats about half of what Kiss has sold in 40 years!!!! And those record execs claim no one is buying cds.....Well maybe not their cds.............


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...uh! oh! is this a bad time to confess that i was a fan of the monkees....?



Accept2 said:


> As for video......I heard one of her songs (Alejandro) when I was at the garage getting my oil changed. Never heard of her before. Went on Youtube, and that was before they made a video for the song, and listened to it with just a still photo for about a month before they made any video. I havent really gone much beyond that song, but I would say its a great song, regardless of video, fashion, who sings it, etc. Sometimes you just need to accept that popular doesnt always mean its crap. She is far, far from being The Monkees.............


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...uh! oh! is this a bad time to confess that i was a fan of the monkees....?


....and I suppose that, maybe like myself, you struggled to learn that seemingly indecipherable lead from "Valerie"?

The Monkees are actually a good example that, I think, illustrates my earlier point. They were a half-decent assemblage of studio and visible musicians, but would have had somewhere around the status of Gerry & The Pacemakers or The Standells had they not had a television show and all that visibility and sheer likeability stemming from the show. It was one of the first instances in the rock idiom where it was near-impossible to imagine the song _without_ the accompanying video.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Just had to post this.. Wierd Al still got it!!!

[video=youtube;ss_BmTGv43M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss_BmTGv43M[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

People have no sense of fashion or of art. Face it, we only moved from the farm a couple generations ago physically, and have barley begun to do so mentally. Big seller painting elephant could easily cross over and do clothing for Gaga and no one would notice and some shop using China children will make money and move to Rio while we have things we shudder to remember a few years later preserved online in photos.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

man, ya gotta hand it to weird al.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Love her or hate her, at least Gaga can play piano and sing unassisted. I am far more offended by the Black Eyed Peas. They have no songs, they just repeat phrases (like "Yeah! Check it! Boom boom!) over a loop that never goes anywhere and anytime I've seen live footage Fergie is way off key.

I also don't think The Monkees are a fair analogy as they were completely manufactured by a television network. David Bowie, Elton John and KISS are far better comparisons to Gaga.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

Here is a fantastic example of her talent!

[video=youtube;F_GMgkcc2KM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_GMgkcc2KM[/video]


----------

